# Hey Dave, you got a lot of trees.



## Aukai (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## darkzero (Jun 6, 2021)

Ah so that's the entrance to the famous rabbit hole club!


----------



## Aukai (Jun 6, 2021)

That's where he comes up out of the basement, and sells us stuff on the way down the rabbit hole


----------



## Janderso (Jun 10, 2021)

Aukai said:


> That's where he comes up out of the basement, and sells us stuff on the way down the rabbit hole


I wonder if there is a machine shop in the basement?
That little house really looks like a cartoon story time set. =cool


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 11, 2021)

I missed this !


----------



## Aukai (Jun 12, 2021)

DUH....


----------



## higgite (Jun 12, 2021)

Janderso said:


> That little house really looks like a cartoon story time set. =cool


Who says it's little? Those could just be very large flowers, ya know.  

Tom


----------



## vtcnc (Jun 14, 2021)

I wanna see how he rigs a 13x49 down into that basement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jun 14, 2021)

Looks like someone has been to the Shire.


----------

